# Crap :(



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Had a sh***y week and I just got home and found my turgidus puffer dead  My last FW tank... 
Anyone looking for a 20g long in the Burlington area, will post in classifieds later...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Carmen,
Sorry to hear about your puffer (and your shitty week). I lost my favourite female Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) this week too. 
--
Paul


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw that sucks.  Funny how we get attached to these scaly little things. LOL, I actually greet the puffs when I get home...



Y2KGT said:


> Hey Carmen,
> Sorry to hear about your puffer (and your shitty week). I lost my favourite female Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) this week too.
> --
> Paul


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for your losses guys. 

This is a sh***y week! I had a heater malfunction(went to 94F) and lost all my Tangs in one tank. 5 N. leleupi, 2 N. helianthus & 4 N brichardi, but miraculously,my haps & peacocks survived. 

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, that's devastating. I think most of us have faced a tank disaster, it really sucks


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got home and checked on my tanks. Dunno if it's some funky vibe rolling around here or what  but just found one of my zebra danios dead. Thought it was hiding in the corner till I saw an amano crawl on it nibbling.  Gah....


Sorry to hear of your puffie loss.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My first thought was maybe they're putting extra chems in the water to control the nasties that grow well in the heat, cuz I just did a big WC on the weekend, but then I think I figured out what happened with my little guy. He gets a ton of snails from the pond to eat during the summer, and they're huge this year. I think maybe he swallowed part of the shell and it was too thick to pass or digest . I gave him scallops on Wednesday and his stomach filled up but then never really went down, like it usually does by the next day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

